

How an email got a guy his foursquare job - olegious
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2011/07/18/businessinsider-this-email-got-one-stanford-student-a-huge-job-at-foursquare-2011-7.DTL&tsp=1

======
libria
Initiative is good, but it never hurts to be a Stanford MBA, be a recent grad,
and have Wall Street experience.

~~~
nvictor
and having been an intern for twitter...

